# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's  منقول. كراك نظيف لبوكس الميراكل اصدار 2.58

## bouhelal

كراك الميراكل بنسخته v2.58 نظيف 100 ب 100   _________ من خصائص النسخة ___________  -- مفعلة و لا تحتاج الى سيريال  -- نسخة محمولة و هدا يعني بدون تثبيت اي شيء على جهازك و كدلك قابلة للاشتغال من فلاشة خارجية -- نسخة تنفيدية بشكل مباشر بدون اي لوغو او واجهة كمقدمة لتجنب اي عدم توافق مع مختلف نسخ النظام او النواة -- مجربة في 80 بالمئة من عملياتها الاصلاحية و لم اتوفق مع تجريب بعض الموديلات لعدم حظورها عندي -- متوافقة مع برنامج الحماية عندك و لا تطلب توقيفه لنظافتها بشكل كلي ماعدا عملية واحدة و هي ترويت بعض الموديلات و دلك باستغلال بعض الثغرات على نظام الاوندرويد لاخد الصلاحية Android/Exploit.PSN.A و الكراك يستعمل الملف dunf.dll لتمرير الروت للجهاز  _________ طريقة تشغيلها و الحفاظ على تفعيلها مدى الحياة ________  -- تقوم بتحميل الملف المظغوط و المشفر باسم المجموعة من الرابط اسفل --فك الظغط على الملف و يمكنك وضعها اينما شئت على جهازك -- فتح المجلد المستخرج و تشغيل ملف Miracle Box_Cracked 2.58 -- و مبرووك عليك النسخة كاملة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  منقول بالحرف للاخ نورالدين من مجموعه software and hardware mobile team وبارك الله فيه . وايضا لاي عضو   -- حجم الملف المظغوط للتحميل 368.6 MB -- حجم الملف على الهارد بعد فك الظغط 890 Mo -- باسوورد فك الظغط SOFTWARE AND HARDWARE MOBILE TEAM

----------


## smartuser

mechkoooooooooooooooooor

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*ممتاز يا برنس و
جزاك الله خيرا
و مشكور للامانه 
تم التقييم
++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

_تسلم يا غالي
بارك الله فيك_

----------


## great

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## شيفا

كراك ملغم ويحتوي علي 29 فايروس تقريبا 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك لو كنت علها بقصد
صراحة والله هدا الاصدر ملغم علي كل لمنتديات والمواقع ونصيح  ما يحمله حد

----------


## jaguar_soft

شكرا لك يا اخي على المجهود

----------


## agraf

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## startech

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ya2007

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ramii_memo

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## كمال الشريف

تشكر اخي هذا ما نبحث عنه

----------


## a.asda

thank youso much

----------


## hammoda

بارك الله فيك اخي عمل ممتاز

----------

